# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Cái nào mới đúng đây?

## ndk2303

http://huyvugialai.com/a/view?b=B3&t=sagocom&st=3&id=1165&v=list 
http://huyvugialai.com/a/view?b=B3&t=hv&st=2&id=1493&v=list
Cả 2 cái đều là E7400 mà một cái là core 2 duo còn cái kia là dual core.Cái nào mới đúng đây?

----------


## Chickense

Người ta quen gọi con này là dual core 2.8GHz.Nhưng thực ra đây là con chip dual 2 core2.Bây giờ báo giá của các công ty đưa ra về chíp máy PC, người ta thường báo mã sản phẩm của chip( pentium D7400).Để phân biệt đc bạn hãy dọc thông số chíp theo hưỡng dẫn của mình để biết dc chíp nào cao hơn
- Đầu tiên là xem cache nhớ của chip ( bộ nhớ đệm).như con pentium D7400 cache nhớ là 2x3Mb, tức là bộ nhứo đệm 6MB
- Thứ 2 là xem tốc đọ chip: tốc độ con này là 2x2.8GHz
- Thứ ba là xem bus của chip: con pentium D7400 này bus là 1066MHz
Đằng sau mỗi mã và tính năng của chip người ta vẫn viết tên chip để phân biệt, bạn hãy để ý kĩ nhé

----------


## seovietdang

Mình chưa hiểu ý bạn lắm. 



> Nhưng thực ra đây là con chip dual 2 core2


 là sao?
Mình thấy người ta ghi 2.8Ghz chứ đâu phải là 2x2.8.Làm sao để biết khi nào là 2.8 còn khi nào là 2x2.8.?

----------


## actech1

http://huyvugialai.com/a/view?b=B3&t=sagocom&st=3&id=1165&v=list
bạn mua cái này nếu bạn mún mua 1 trong 2 cái MT mà bạn đưa ra tham khảo.

----------


## havong

Nó là chip core 2 dual nên chạy xung nhip là đôi 2x2.8Ghz.Rất đơn giản mà.Nhà cung cấp dich vụ có ghi ơ đằng sau những thông số của chíp là dual core hay core 2 dual.Bạn hãy đọc kĩ bài của mình ở trên, mình đã bảo (người ta quen gọi con này là dual core 2.8GHz.Nhưng thực ra đây là con chip dual 2 core dual.Ở đây người sử dụng có 1 chút hiểu nhầm về cách đọc tên con chip.)

----------


## stst575

*Tất cả có trong này:
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7400 (3M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)*

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=36500

----------


## phungnham92

> http://huyvugialai.com/a/view?b=B3&t=sagocom&st=3&id=1165&v=list
> bạn mua cái này nếu bạn mún mua 1 trong 2 cái MT mà bạn đưa ra tham khảo.


Cái bạn khuyên mình mua giá 5t5 mà nó cũng giống y chang cái kia, mà cái này cũng chưa có bàn phím. Mình nghĩ nen mua kái kia tốt hơn chứ.

----------

